# Polleni Questions



## TheImperator (Apr 17, 2013)

So I got a pair of Polleni from a LFS last night, and its really interesting seeing them exploring the tank a bit and coming back to their hiding place together. I was just wondering how big a fish would have to be to be safe from being eaten by a full grown Polleni, as I was hoping to get some xenotilapia and paracyprichromis to go with them. Should I use about the same standard as you would frontosa?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I find Paratilapia will leave alone fish large enough to not be swallowed, or too fast. 
They aren't quite as lazy/slow as frontosa, and can reach 12" in time though. I'd try to get largest variety of Cyprichromis you can find


----------

